
Show HN: "Let's Talk AI" Weekly AI News Podcast by Stanford AI Lab PhDs - andreyk
https://aitalk.podbean.com/
======
andreyk
Hey there HN, OP here. We imagine many of you might be in the target audience
for this podcast (not necessarily experts on AI, just people interested in
keeping up with developments of AI and its impact on society), so would love
to hear your thoughts!

